# What do you think about women who wear high heels?



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

What do you think when you see this:



















Is it sexy or does it make a woman look like whr?


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

****ty but that doesn't mean i don't like them


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I worry to the extent of her future feet/ankle problems. All of a person's bodyweight is focussed on the one part of the foot.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

They look really uncomfortable and I don't see the point. I don't think they're sexy, and I'm not about to think a woman's a ***** based on their footwear.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

the pics are a bit over-the-top but generally speaking I don't mind them.. on others that is.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Depends on how they're worn. Professional business women wear them, that's not ****ty.

When I go to the county fair and girls are in high heels, that's trying too hard.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> ****ty


:ditto


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

stupidstupidstupidstupidstupidstupidstopsdtopsdtipuosduriputosdupiotu dositypsyyyyyyyb nml


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Resonance said:


> stupid


whye?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Secretaz said:


> whye?


Why?

_WHY WEAR A SHOE THAT BENDS YOUR FOOT INTO SOME AWFUL SHAPE THAT DISTRIBUTES WEIGHT IN THE MOST BONE-GRINDING CONCEIVABLE MANNER?

WHY TRY TO MAKE YOURSELF TALLER WHEN YOU'RE A WOMAN AND WILL ONLY COUPLE WITH PEOPLE SHORTER THAN YOURSELF?

WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY SACRIFICE YOUR ABILITY TO WALK DOWN STAIRS/OVER DRAIN GRILLS/WHILE DRUNK?

_They are everything that is wrong with modern society compressed into the form of a stoopid stoopid shoe with a stick on the bottom at a stoopid angle.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I may be a little drunk.

But still, seriously, stupid footwear.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I love them.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

If people find wearing high heels ****ty they seem to have a very narrow minded perspective of the term. 
But then again I guess I think people who use the term ****ty in the first place would be quite narrow minded anyway... :stu


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Very high heels seem silly and impractical, so I wonder why they bother. Not sure what poll answer that should be. "Trying too hard"?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> whye?


They can destroy your feet and damage the muscles in you legs. If you like them just don't wear them every day it's not worth destroying your feet.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Stilla said:


> If people find wearing high heels ****ty they seem to have a very narrow minded perspective of the term.
> *But then again I guess I think people who use the term ****ty in the first place would be quite narrow minded anyway*... :stu


Agree.

I like high-heels. I don't know how to walk in them, but some look really nice and funky. I specially like those Jeffrey Campbell Lita shoes. They're bulky and "unfeminine," which usually makes for really fun outfits:


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Man, those heels could poke someone's eye out if they're not careful.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I think "ouch." Walking around for extended periods of time in heels can hurt like hell, running is nearly impossible and walking down stairs is sorta scary so kudos to her for taking all that on. Depending on who wears them, they can look sophisticated. Other than that, I don't think much. I don't really care. :stu
And this is coming from someone who actually bought a pair of boots with heels not too long ago but has since realized that they're seriously not for people like her who have the grace of flightless birds. I will wear them occasionally though... I mean, I did pay for them.


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

They look really painful and impractical, but I don't understand when someone calls it '****ty'.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

i wonder how they do it. lol


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Who cares. Using footwear to determine ****tiness or the concept in the first place is the most ridiculous thing ever.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I love when women wear high heels, but only open toe high heels and when i can see their arches (you know, my foot fetish and all). At the same time i wouldn't date a girl who wears them because i don't see my type of girl trying to impress anyone. That personality is a turn off for me, but i'll still look at them. Some girls are just made for lookin at, but not getting to know. Sounds like a terrible thing to say i know, but that's how i feel about it.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Monotony said:


> They can destroy your feet and damage the muscles in you legs. If you like them just don't wear them every day it's not worth destroying your feet.
> 
> [snip]


yeah injuries can happen but that is from wearing 5inch+ heels every day for long periods of time, which is still quite rare. to use this as a reason is a bit drastic and short-sighted. Up to four inch (which is pretty standard) heels for a dinner outing once or twice a week for example is within safe limits.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm usually thinking "how do they walk in those??"


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

The poll lacks an "it looks absurd and silly" option, which is my choice. I also can't imagine how they can find it comfortable or practical, and I find it unattractive, but to each their own. They can walk on stilts everywhere if they like.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think heels look sexy on women. I just don't get the whole thing about wearing them in public, though. And I don't see how a type of shoe can make a woman look ****ty.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Love it


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I think a girl wearing heels can be very sexy depending on what they are wearing with them. The heels can also make a girls legs look amazing. I'm all for them.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't find them attractive, it's even kind of a turn off for me. I don't see them as ****ty either, that depends on the outfit as a whole.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm shocked that so few guys dig a woman in high heels. I don't wear them very often at all, but when I do, I feel so much sexier. I feel proud of how I look (well, at least from the waist down).


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

They look "aight"...I mean, I really don't care one way or the other. Contrary to popular female belief, they really don't make you look any better, lol.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I think women are more attractive when they look comfortable. It makes my ankles hurt just watching a woman walk in heels.

If every woman in the world decided, today, to burn their high heels and never wear them again in protest against a fashion industry that promotes somebody's idea of style over their comfort, I would support that.


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

I think they look ok, depending.
But since some women wear them to accentuate their derrieres and their legs and show off their lower bodies, I also think they can look.. bad XD
It all depends, and they're soooo hard to walk in unless you get used to em lol


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

they're ok :stu


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't mind.. it is up to them.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

It's okay I guess. Doesn't make me want a girl more.

They can try all the want but they'll never be taller than me! :b


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Looks hot imo. Well the ones in the first picture anyway.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

It depends on how high the heels are, but outside of work and weddings I don't see why anyone would voluntarily put those things on.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm kind of surprised at how many of the guys who've replied are indifferent towards or do not like high heels. It's not the biggest turn on for me, but if a girl can pull them off, I really like them.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I'd wear them if I could walk in them correctly. I think 5 inchers are a little much, but I don't see why anyone would think it's ****ty.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I think that they have bunions in their future. Sexy.

High heels in moderation are okay though. I don't like wearing anything over 3 inches, but far be it from me to attack someone else's fashion choices.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I personally think they're uncomfortable and I don't wear them. When I see a woman wearing them, I think if that's what she likes to wear then that's her choice.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Heels look nice. I don't wear them myself because I like to walk long distances at high speed.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I'm shocked that so few guys dig a woman in high heels. I don't wear them very often at all, but when I do, I feel so much sexier. I feel proud of how I look (well, at least from the waist down).


I feel sexier in them, too.:um I just would never wear them in public. Haha. I don't see how women do it. They would kill my feet.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I dont see anything wrong with it they look pretty fashionable to be honest (except those 2nd heels are ugly) a little bit of leg is fine as long as nothing's hanging out. If your wearing a tank top with your tits hanging out super tight booty shorts and hooker boots than yeah I would say that's a bit indecent. But everything seems to be covered.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think "yummy."


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Resonance said:


> Why?
> 
> _WHY WEAR A SHOE THAT BENDS YOUR FOOT INTO SOME AWFUL SHAPE THAT DISTRIBUTES WEIGHT IN THE MOST BONE-GRINDING CONCEIVABLE MANNER?
> 
> ...


:no stoopid man. You no understand.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I think "yummy."


Exactly my thoughts. Anything that makes a woman's legs look longer is a sure fire winner.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I like women in high heels! 
I don't think it would be a good idea to wear them all the time, though.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I like most high heels. They make a sexy woman sexier. IMHO :yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

After voting I found that I'm in the majority of males, voting for "it's OK."

Given how many males here don't care, one must wonder why women wear shoes that effectively are the Podiatrist Full Employment Act. Women suffer accidents including "I fell off my shoes."

Most curious is why porn stars wear high heels in bed.:stu


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I think high heels are sexy given the right situation. I can't see why high heels would generally be considered ****ty. I might think a females outfit is ****ty and her high heels may be a part of the reason but specifics would be acknowledged...as in how the high heels look and where she's going.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

They're sexy. I don't see why they would make a woman automatically '****ty' cause I seen lots of mature business women wear em'.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

It cripples mobility. Any chick wearing those shoes would have to risk stepping on broken glass and sharp objects in the event of an emergency in which she'd have to take off her heels and run. I don't find that empowering :no


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

I voted "It's ok". I don't find them sexy or hot, but I don't see as ****ty either (I hate that term:mum). I often wondered if they are at all comfortable, but I've been told by women who wear them often that they are. In either case, it's their choice.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

It just. Looks. Bad. Not ****ty or trying to hard. Just silly and ugly.

I'm a flat shoe kinda guy.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I wonder if the results would be more positive if this question was posted on a non sa forum...
Since I would think wearing high heels is something that many people would associate with attention and not many people here is a fan of that. 

And I guess not liking them for them being bad for the posture I can sympathize with though. But then again there's a lot of popular things in this world that are bad for you, for example sitting to much in front of the computer can make your hips weak and brittle and make your back ache but I don't here anyone complaining about that in here. :b

Meh I'm pretty sure this thread is making me love high heels more than I did before. :b


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

They look a lot better than flats, which for the most part look terrible imo. Cute shoes are the best part of an outfit.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

You cant beat a woman with nice legs and a good pair of heels.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Rossy said:


> You cant beat a woman with nice legs and a good pair of heels.


Exactly - the whole point of high heels is to define the shape of a woman's legs and to make her bottom stick out.

They're fantastic!


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Sexy if they can actually walk properly in them, not limp around.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Very hot, especially if she's got nice legs to go along with it.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

They aren't practical, and I would rather that she be able to walk for a few miles instead of worrying about hurting her feet/ankles.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

don36 said:


> the whole point of high heels is to define the shape of a woman's legs and to make her bottom stick out.
> 
> They're fantastic!


Touche. They are awesome on the right woman.

That's why you see them featured in modeling and porn so much. :yes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

They look silly and impractical.

You can do a lot more fun stuff together if she wears tennis shoes.


----------



## alluring (Aug 16, 2012)

i love wearing heels..


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Rossy said:


> You cant beat a woman with nice legs and a good pair of heels.




There are numerous jokes I can make with this, such as it's illegal to beat women, that women with nice legs are hard to defeat at running, that you can't hit women _with _a leg and/or heels, etc.

But I won't.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Touche. They are awesome on the right woman.
> 
> That's why you see them featured in modeling and porn so much. :yes


I don't know why but it's the one thing about both those uses I hate. I can't stand heels in pictures or advertising. I HATE how they look on women. I mean really, really HATE.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I think they're ridiculous. Can't stand how they sound either "click, click, click"... so irritating. Makes me want to rip those heels off with my bare hands.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

As a kid I had no idea why women's shoes were so different than men's.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Women wear them trying to impress and get attention from guys... Why not just be yourself and impress him more "au natural" in cute flats or tennies? :stu He'll like you short or tall. Heels are just a cheat and illusion anyway.

They are so bad for your ankles, just ask a physical therapist or doctor. They look sexy and fun but I like being able to walk pretty comfortably in my tennis shoes or flats. Your feet and ankles are not made to walk in heels or made to handle them either (which is why women are in such pain during and after wearing them.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I like to wear them. I think they look awesome and I could put someone's eye out with one if I had to, which I find quite useful. they're not all horribly uncomfortable, either, until you start getting up to 4"+, then you shouldn't wear them unless it's an occasion where you don't have to walk much. buying good quality shoes does make a big difference.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think heels look really cute, but wearing 6 inch stilletos just to go grocery shopping would be too much. Most days I can't be bothered and wear flats/tiny heels but for a night out they look awesome. Just don't war them so much that you destroy your feet!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

When I look at a woman in high heels I am not looking at the shoes. They make a woman's butt look much better. I have never bothered to find out the reason why they do that. But they do.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its sexy.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wear them occasionally, but only if I know I won't be doing a lot of walking  They look great though.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

wrongnumber said:


> Can't stand how they sound either "click, click, click"... so irritating. Makes me want to rip those heels off with my bare hands.


Can't stand it either. I get irrationally annoyed by repetitive sounds like that.

I don't know how people stand to walk in them. I've seen people dance in them too and it looks so incredibly painful. I have foot problems though and just wearing flats for long periods of time can kill my feet so I'd never be able to wear them.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

wrongnumber said:


> I think they're ridiculous. Can't stand how they sound either "click, click, click"... so irritating. Makes me want to rip those heels off with my bare hands.


most men will whip their heads around nearly 360 degrees when they hear that clicking sound. it's pretty hilarious...almost like pavlov's dogs.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I love it. I have a foot/footwear fetish so it's to be expected.

"****ty" means nothing to me.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Not my style, given that I don't really have a style.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

They do make a woman legs look hotter,that doesen't means they are ****ty. I like how they look but I don't like the idea of a woman destroying her legs just to look good. Also I hate the sound they're making.. anyway,if you feel like wearing heels go ahead. Whatever floats your boat..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Man, those heels could poke someone's eye out if they're not careful.


 Those are the scary types, with platforms a close second. It also scares me to see overweight women in high heels because they would be just one jump in the air from disaster.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't care


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

thing said:


> They look really painful and impractical, but I don't understand when someone calls it '****ty'.


My guess is that "****ty" mostly refers to what are commonly known as 'stripper heels':










It's all good with me, though. Heels give you good posture _and_ make you look taller. ∴They're great!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AllToAll said:


>


I voted They are trying to hard in place of I don't really care because I was thinking about how uncomfy they are :roll. But that was due to my lack of high heel knowledge, those are nice


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I used to wear high heels because I wanted to be taller since I'm only 5'1''.


----------

